
Rich Hickey Q&A (2011) - palerdot
https://github.com/matthiasn/talk-transcripts/blob/master/Hickey_Rich/RichHickeyQandA.md
======
palerdot
This is the restored/better version of the original 2011 version. The original
version is now lost and there was a previous discussion on this on HN here -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2638806](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2638806)

Right now, I guess this is the only copy floating around of this interview ...

